# I gashed my knuckle



## debodun (Oct 11, 2021)

On a rusty flagpole. I thought it was okay when the bleeding stopped, but it really hurts when I use my hand and my middle finger now has a contracture. I went to the local emergence clinic only to find it closed. I should have checked before I went. Doctor's offices are closed because it's a holiday in the U.S. (Columbus Day). 

https://www.amc.edu/emurgentcare/mechanicville.cfm


----------



## Gemma (Oct 11, 2021)

Why not go to the ER?  Since you gashed it on a rusty flag pole, you'll most likely need a tetanus shot if you haven't had one in the last 5 years.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2021)

Owee!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 11, 2021)

@debodun  -  that looks pretty deep. I agree with @Gemma  -  it may need a stitch or two and you should have a tetanus shot.

I can hear my grandma whispering in my ear, 'an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.'

let us know...


----------



## Don M. (Oct 11, 2021)

It's a good day when I'm fiddling around outdoors and Don't scrape myself on something.  With my old Thin Skin, it doesn't take much to draw some blood.  Therefore, I keep some Kleenex, anti-biotic cream, and some Band-Aids in my shed, and just stop for a minute, to clean the wound, apply some cream and a band-aid....then, back to work.


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2021)

Went to another emergency clinic. Never saw an actual doctor, just a nurse practitioner. She ordered x-ray only because she said it would give her tme to figure out what to do. *WHAT TO DO?????* I'd think a laceration was a pretty common thing to treat. I was there three hours - all that for a Tdap shot and one stitch!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Went to another emergency clinic. Never saw an actual doctor, just a nurse practitioner. She ordered x-ray only because she said it would give her tme to figure out what to do. *WHAT TO DO?????* I'd think a laceration was a pretty common thing to treat. I was there three hours - all that for a Tdap shot and one stitch!
> 
> View attachment 188843




wow  -  did that ever swell...

I thought that in the original photo that it looked like it might need a stitch or two.

Good to hear that you went and had it treated.  Here's hopin' that it heals right quick and doesn't impede your momentum...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Went to another emergency clinic. Never saw an actual doctor, just a nurse practitioner. She ordered x-ray only because she said it would give her tme to figure out what to do. *WHAT TO DO?????* I'd think a laceration was a pretty common thing to treat. I was there three hours - all that for a Tdap shot and one stitch!
> 
> View attachment 188843


Ooooh OWWWWW!! how did that swell so much from that gash?.. are you right handed as well ?.. bet it hurts doesn't it ?..


----------



## Jules (Oct 12, 2021)

That’s shocking how much it swelled up.  

Thought you would have been given some antibiotics too.  I got my medical degree from Readers Digest.


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 12, 2021)

If that swelling isn't gone tomorrow, please go to ER and see another doctor.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 12, 2021)

Jules,
They are only giving out antibiotics nowadays when absoluty.  People are getting immune to them.  Glad you got the tetanus shot.  Is that swelling or blood in that big area?  

  Around here we have nurse practitioners that are certified PH-C  physician certified.  They can do everything a Dr. can do like shots, stitches order tests & write scripts.  

 I have a couple here that I actually like better than the Dr's.  They take more time with you & instead of walking in the room & saying something & walking out.  They actually take the time to figure out the best plan for you.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Went to another emergency clinic. Never saw an actual doctor, just a nurse practitioner. She ordered x-ray only because she said it would give her tme to figure out what to do. *WHAT TO DO?????* I'd think a laceration was a pretty common thing to treat. I was there three hours - all that for a Tdap shot and one stitch!
> 
> View attachment 188843


Boy, it sure swelled up!  Glad to hear you went and got it looked at.

Try applying an ice pack and elevate your hand.  Can also take Ibuprofen which is an nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug which will also help with the swelling.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2021)

I didn't quite understand your reply. Did you get a tetanus shot? I hope it heals well and soon Deb!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 12, 2021)

I hope your hand is better soon. Looks so swollen.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 12, 2021)

I'd stick a sterilized pin in it.  It's all water & pus.  Then, clean it and bandage it good.


----------



## win231 (Oct 12, 2021)

My dentist said, "Any time you see swelling, there is infection."
When I get any cut, no matter how minor, I immediately apply Neosporin.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2021)

Quit sticking your tongue on the flagpole, 'Christmas Story'


----------



## Gemma (Oct 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I didn't quite understand your reply. Did you get a tetanus shot?


A Tdap shot is combination vaccine for tetanus, diphtheria and pertussis.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 12, 2021)

That picture of the extreme "swelling" is an example of why it's so Important to keep a good first aid kit in the house.  Washing, applying a anti-biotic ointment, and a band-aid quickly can go a long way towards halting a serious infection.  Finding a doctor/hospital to treat a minor wound can consume quite a bit of time....time that allows an infection to develop into a potentially serious injury.


----------



## Della (Oct 13, 2021)

How's it looking this morning Debodun?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> My dentist said, "Any time you see swelling, there is infection."
> When I get any cut, no matter how minor, I immediately apply Neosporin.


probably not a good idea to use Neosporin... petroleum jelly or Vaseline are a better alternative... 

https://www.skinwellnessflorida.com...xplains-why-you-should-choose-something-else/


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> probably not a good idea to use Neosporin... petroleum jelly or Vaseline are a better alternative...
> 
> https://www.skinwellnessflorida.com...xplains-why-you-should-choose-something-else/


Why is that? (I always use Neosporin).

In this case (rusty flagpole), I'd get a tetanus shot. In fact, this reminds me to get one when I see my doctor next week.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Why is that? (I always use Neosporin).


Read the link I posted


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Read the link I posted


Thanks. I didn't see that.


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2021)

I sent the photo to my PCP. She said she wanted to see me RIGHT AWAY. I just got back after wasting an hour. She said it dosn't look as bad in person as it did in the photo. There are no signs of infection and it probably a subdural hematoma which will eventually resolve, She was a little concerned that I can't move my middle finger.  I'm sure all the drivers around here will be relieved.  I have to see her Monday to get the stitch removed.
It's is very painful when I open and close my hand. If I hold it either open or closed, it's okay - it's getting to one position or the other that hurts. Clicking a mouse is a killer.
I think Pepper's suggestion (#15) is a bit overboard.


----------



## Jules (Oct 13, 2021)

Glad that you got a follow up and your PCP isn’t overly concerned.  

Those other drivers ….LOL


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 13, 2021)

I was using Neosporin so much that when I would put it on a cut it would have big red streaks & swell up to about like your picture in a day.
  I went t the Dr. he said STOP using it ever again, you have built up an allergic reaction to it.  Dumb me I got another cut about 4 months later working on equipment in the pole barn, put Neosporin on it, again swelled up & had major red streaks.
 Dr. said those red streaks are infections spreading through your body.  Gave me a shot of something & the red streaks were gone the next day. 

  He said didn't I tell you to never use Neosporin again?  I said yes, he gave me several pouches of vaseline to put on any cuts I got in the future. So now all I can use is Vasaline.


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2021)

Just now


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> Just now
> 
> View attachment 189027




yea  -  looking better...


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm pretty miffed. The ice bag the emergency care facility gave me to put at intervals on my booboo, leaked all over my bed after I froze it a second time. They said it was reusable.


----------



## drifter (Oct 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> Went to another emergency clinic. Never saw an actual doctor, just a nurse practitioner. She ordered x-ray only because she said it would give her tme to figure out what to do. *WHAT TO DO?????* I'd think a laceration was a pretty common thing to treat. I was there three hours - all that for a Tdap shot and one stitch!
> 
> View attachment 188843


That's quite a swell in anybodies book. I'd watch it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 13, 2021)

@debodun,that looks so much better. Just keep it clean and be carful not to reinjure the area, 
I've had cuts that were almost healed and somehow I'd hit it and I would have to start all over again.


----------



## win231 (Oct 13, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I was using Neosporin so much that when I would put it on a cut it would have big red streaks & swell up to about like your picture in a day.
> I went t the Dr. he said STOP using it ever again, you have built up an allergic reaction to it.  Dumb me I got another cut about 4 months later working on equipment in the pole barn, put Neosporin on it, again swelled up & had major red streaks.
> Dr. said those red streaks are infections spreading through your body.  Gave me a shot of something & the red streaks were gone the next day.
> 
> He said didn't I tell you to never use Neosporin again?  I said yes, he gave me several pouches of vaseline to put on any cuts I got in the future. So now all I can use is Vasaline.


This is the first I've heard of an allergy to Neosporin, which I've been using for years.  Anyone can have an allergic reaction to anything.  And the only way to know is to have an initial reaction; just as with food allergies.
Years ago, I tried soft contact lenses.  My eyes turned beet red after a couple of days.  The problem was traced to an allergy to Thimerosol - a technical name for Mercury used as a preservative.  The optometrist told me it was very rare to have an allergic reaction to it.  But a few years later, Mercury was taken out & replaced with Citric Acid.
Many vaccines use Mercury as a preservative.


----------



## Della (Oct 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> She was a little concerned that I can't move my middle finger.  I'm sure all the drivers around here will be relieved.


LOL I love a lady who can laugh in the face of pain! 

 Hope it's all settling down by now.  It reminds me of when our cat bit my son's finger and it blew up quite a bit. Ouch.


----------



## win231 (Oct 13, 2021)

Della said:


> LOL I love a lady who can laugh in the face of pain!
> 
> Hope it's all settling down by now.  It reminds me of when our cat bit my son's finger and it blew up quite a bit. Ouch.


A cat bite is more serious because they have many strains of bacteria in their mouth (like all carnivores) & their sharp teeth go deep into the wound & transfer the bacteria much further into tissue.


----------



## Remy (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm glad it's doing better. Those first two pictures did not look good. Just what you didn't need with all the work you have.


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2021)

I am still concerned that it is painful to open and close my hand and the middle finger is in contracture. I would have to go and bump it against the shower faucet knob this morning. That made me sing, dance and say a few prayers.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 14, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It's a good day when I'm fiddling around outdoors and Don't scrape myself on something. With my old Thin Skin, it doesn't take much to draw some blood. Therefore, I keep some Kleenex, anti-biotic cream, and some Band-Aids in my shed, and just stop for a minute, to clean the wound, apply some cream and a band-aid....then, back to work.


@Don M. 
We may be brothers from another mother

There isn't a day my, onion paper thin Irish skin, hands aren't bleeding.

Another reason I keep a bit of whiskey nearby

This one was a bit over the top, but got the bleeding stopped, and went back to work in a few minutes;




But, normally, just some scrapes;



Stiches.....pffft

I'd live at the ER


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

I hope you are up to date with your tetanus shots.
Please get it checked out as soon as clinics open.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 14, 2021)

I found this about Neosporin.  Same articles almost my Dr. gave me years ago.

https://www.spokesman.com/stories/2015/jul/28/neosporin-can-trigger-allergic-reactions/

https://www.skinwellnessflorida.com...xplains-why-you-should-choose-something-else/


----------



## Jules (Oct 14, 2021)

For Canadians, we only have polysporin OTC.


----------



## Jules (Oct 14, 2021)

For those using petroleum jelly, just be certain that it’s immaculate.  My ex used petroleum jelly for reloading (that other thread reminded me of this) and I didn’t know he‘d done this.  I had a cold sore on my lips and applied Vaseline.  Ended up with a severe infection and on antibiotics for many days.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2021)

Gemma said:


> A Tdap shot is combination vaccine for tetanus, diphtheria and pertussis.


Thank you Gemma. I thought "Tdap" was a typo. LOL


----------



## Pepper (Oct 14, 2021)

As I say to my grandson:  BE CAREFUL.  You can climb Mt. Everest one day but BE CAREFUL.

Deb gets into a lot of accidents.  Be Careful, keep your mind on what you are doing.  At all times.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

It's in a difficult and annoying spot. Because you must use your hands. In general, for ordinary tasks, and especially while trying to pack and move.

Plus, I wondered if you have to wear a plastic glove, often, or as an alternative,  never wash you hands?

My wording for: Did they say to keep it dry?  That would be challenging for me.

(editing: I didn't realize there was an additional page to this thread. Now that I saw more recent those posts, this one of mine is probably not applicable any longer. )


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Great article about reasons to stop using Antibiotic cream, @hollydolly  posted link in this thread.

The article points out that it does not speed healing, and has common allergens which do the opposite.  I was surprised when I realized it, while using it, and then, the Dermatology Doctor confirmed it.  Wow.
A small spot of _very clean_ Vasoline is better. Don't mix uses of same container.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 14, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> There isn't a day my, onion paper thin Irish skin, hands aren't bleeding.
> 
> Another reason I keep a bit of whiskey nearby


Do you pour the whiskey on the wound to sterilize it? I wonder, because I've read of people doing that in books.


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Did they say to keep it dry?


My take-home instructions were to wash it once a day with mild soap and PAT dry adn put a dab of antibiotic ointment on it. Cover with a bandaid. Like someone said - it's in a difficult place  - always bending, so a bandaid doesn't stay well there.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> My take-home instructions were to wash it once a day with mild soap and PAT dry adn put a dab of antibiotic ointment on it. Cover with a bandaid. Like someone said - it's in a difficult place  - always bending, so a bandaid doesn't stay well there.


Glad its better, Deb.  Sounds like good advice from the doctor.  Sorry it happened with all that you are trying to do.


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2021)

It's still very sore and I have trouble bending my fingers. My next doctor's appointment is Monday. I see what she has to say. I hope I don't need hand surgery.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 15, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Do you pour the whiskey on the wound to sterilize it? I wonder, because I've read of people doing that in books.


Yup

And a nip for the innards


----------



## feywon (Oct 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> @Don M.
> We may be brothers from another mother
> 
> There isn't a day my, onion paper thin Irish skin, hands aren't bleeding.
> ...


This is our age more than anything else---i get daily ones too, despite applying lotion morning and night, and to hands more often as they are the main victims.   Don't even have to bump against something sharp-edged, smooth rounded things bumping my skin can cause breaks.  It's been worse the last two years or so. Generally just wash and disinfect. Bandaid or bandage for a day or so if likely to reinjure before healing.

Part of why i wear gloves when splitting and stacking firewood. The ones i use give me a better grip while lessening the threat to my skin.


----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> Went to another emergency clinic. Never saw an actual doctor, just a nurse practitioner. She ordered x-ray only because she said it would give her tme to figure out what to do. *WHAT TO DO?????* I'd think a laceration was a pretty common thing to treat. I was there three hours - all that for a Tdap shot and one stitch!
> 
> View attachment 188843


That's some kind of swelling. Heal up fast.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> And a nip for the innards


Doesn't that hurt like the dickens?


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> I think Pepper's suggestion (#15) is a bit overboard.


Do you have a trackpad on your computer. If so, it may be easier to use. I find it frustrating though, because I can't operate it as easilly.

As for Pepper, some of us like to "operate" on ourselves. I once removed a cyst the size of a super ball (they are little-ish) from my back. I watched videos on how to do it on youtube. Success! My doctor was appalled though, when I saw him for a check up. He was not happy when I asked him for a few disposable scalpels, in case I needed one. He said no, and made me promise not to operate on myself again.

This, even though I successfully removed the cyst and it hasn't come back in 5 years. I followed the direction on youtube, and it worked. Yay me!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 15, 2021)

Come to think of it, I once pulled my own tooth.  Couldn't stand the wobbling anymore, & it hurt.  Afterwards (same day) I went to my excellent dentist who was not so happy about it & he had to remove some stuff I didn't know was left.  It was about 5 years ago.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> My take-home instructions were to wash it once a day with mild soap and PAT dry adn put a dab of antibiotic ointment on it. Cover with a bandaid. Like someone said - it's in a difficult place  - always bending, so a bandaid doesn't stay well there.


Is the bandaid placed between your fingers and over the gash? There are Bandaids that stretch, so if you don't have them, you may want to buy some. Or better yet, ask the pharmacist for advice. Because the Bandaid is not working well, and it seems to me that by now, someone should have thought up an idea that will keep it on.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 15, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Doesn't that hurt like the dickens?


Not really

Wife beating on my back with her tiny fists for* 'dripping blood all over*' kinda smarts.

Cuts/scrapes, not so much

Edit;
I does hurt to see good whiskey being poured on a cut


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> A cat bite is more serious because they have many strains of bacteria in their mouth (like all carnivores) & their sharp teeth go deep into the wound & transfer the bacteria much further into tissue.


No kidding. A cat bite or even a dog bite calls for a trip to the ER. I know someone who went directly to the ER after a dog bite, and she had to stay in the hospital for 3 days. This was a couple of years ago. 

If a dog nips me and doesn't break the skin, or it is a tiny broken spot, I take care of it myself. But I watch closely for adverse changes to the wound, especially for red streaks coming from it or other signs of infection.

The dogs who have been members of my family have not bitten me. Well, Aidan did once. He saw a cat in my mother's yard. He instantly went for it, like he was in a frenzy. He was on his leash and wearing his harness for dogs that are very strong and have high prey drives. I grabbed the handle of the harness and he turned around and bit me. He must have had a lot of bite-control because he didn't break the skin. He didn't get the cat, and we all lived happily ever after. I taught him the "gentle" command when he was a puppy, so when he puts his teeth on me, he doesn't bear down at all. This means we can play practical jokes when friends come over -- the kind that make them think he is going to injure me, when all the while, his teeth are resting lightly on my skin. He likes doing that for an audience, and he growls mightily while doing it (but not the rest of the time - we are just playing).

I've had sepsis twice. The first time, I didn't want to go to the ER, but when my husband convinced me to go, the doc told me I had 2 hours before the sepsis led to my death.  So I'm glad my husband overcame my resistance. The second time, I  knew better. Both times, I had to go the ER for IV antibiotics for several days in a row.

With sepsis the red line gets longer. It went from my hand nearly to my shoulder. If it had kept going, poof, no more me.

Both times started on my hands. I use them so much, that I've had a lifetime of getting little nicks. I have never been able to use a rake or a broom without getting bad blisters on my hands from it. Anyway, I do a lot that sometimes causes injury. But these two sepsis problems made me more aware of what could go wrong, and to watch for it.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 15, 2021)

Sepsis is in the news right now what with Bill Clinton currently hospitalized for it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I does hurt to see good whiskey being poured on a cut


Yeah, I was thinking I'd have to buy something other than Jameson, cuz I would never waste it on a cut. I don't get as bloody as you do. That first photo had me aghast.

I think I read in books that they used the whiskey pouring on wounds thing during the Civil War. I'm pretty sure that's how I heard about it. It was supposedly very painful, so I'm not gonna try it.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 15, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I think I read in books that they used the whiskey pouring on wounds thing during the Civil War. I'm pretty sure that's how I heard about it. It was supposedly very painful, so I'm not gonna try it.


It really doesn't sting much.
But then, it's a high end single malt, so it's rather smooth


----------



## win231 (Oct 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Sepsis is in the news right now what with Bill Clinton currently hospitalized for it.


I posted about my Sepsis adventure from an incomplete root canal 3 yrs ago.  Luckily, my 2nd dentist who completed the root canal told me to get to the ER when I told him I had trouble standing & walking.
I already suspected Bill Clinton had Sepsis when I heard, "Hospitalized for a UTI."  A UTI is treated with IV antibiotics but the patient is usually not hospitalized unless the infection spreads & becomes Sepsis.  I was treated for a UTI 20 years ago.  I was sent home after 2 IV's & was fine the next day.


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Doesn't that hurt like the dickens?


Yes, when I open and close my hand. Using a computer mouse is agony.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> Yes, when I open and close my hand. Using a computer mouse is agony.


I hope it heals up soon.


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2021)

Got the stitch out today, but that knuckle is still very sore on opening and closing that hand. The doctor gave me a squeeze ball and told me to do hand exercises and to return in 6 weeks. If it's still sore and stiff, I may have to have PT.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> @Don M.
> We may be brothers from another mother
> 
> There isn't a day my, onion paper thin Irish skin, hands aren't bleeding.
> ...


Stop eating those damned onions!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> Got the stitch out today, but that knuckle is still very sore on opening and closing that hand. The doctor gave me a squeeze ball and told me to do hand exercises and to return in 6 weeks. If it's still sore and stiff, I may have to have PT.


Glad you got the stitch out and bet it is sore.  The squeeze ball does help. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm glad to see your update on your hand, Deb.  
That surely must have been making things more difficult, that you've been trying to get done.


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2021)

How it looks today - Oct 21.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

It looks better than it did, but is it any more flexible, or easy to bend and do things?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

debodun said:


> How it looks today - Oct 21.
> 
> View attachment 190350


still looks pretty swollen tbh even tho' the gash has healed


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 21, 2021)

Know about the onion skin as we get old.  I had to go to a PA_C  (Physician Assistant certified).   to get my arm fixed this past spring where I scraped it on the screen door when I was going out.

  She said I can't use stitches as your skin is so fragile so I'll just have to use Ster-strips.  She also told me to never use band-aids again as that tears the skin.  Now I use quick-release gauze pads with paper tape that she gave me.


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2021)

Kaila said:


> It looks better than it did, but is it any more flexible, or easy to bend and do things?


On some ways, yes. Others - no. My PCP gave me some exercises to do. I have to hold the underside of the middle finger and try to push down - that doesn't hurt much. Then hold down the upside and try to push up - that hurts a lot.


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2021)

Went for my follow-up this morning. The doctor said he didn't think it was a serious injury since I have movement in the finger. I said when I broke my leg it took 6 weeks to set and it's been 6 weeks since the hand injury and it's still quiet painful in certain movements. He replied that an injury like mine may take MONTHS to heal!


----------



## chic (Nov 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> Went for my follow-up this morning. The doctor said he didn't think it was a serious injury since I have movement in the finger. I said when I broke my leg it took 6 weeks to set and it's been 6 weeks since the hand injury and it's still quiet painful in certain movements. He replied that an injury like mine may take MONTHS to heal!


What did the xrays say?


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2021)

The doctor said there was nothing broken. Soft tissue damage wouldn't show on an x-ray.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 25, 2021)

Oh gosh, Deb. Months!!! I would be so frustrated by now.  I hope you aren't in a lot of pain, and that it finishes healing quickly.


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2021)

Thank you, Wheaten.


----------

